# No Gas coming out of brand new full CO2 cylinder



## pirateagenda (20/3/18)

Just had a brand new CO2 cylinder arrive today. hooked my regulator up to it, high pressure side read 1000PSI so it is full. Purged 3 kegs ready to fill and it was fine.
Then when I went to start the transfer nothing happened. Tried upping the pressure to see if I could get it flowing and noticed that both the low and high side were now on 0. 
Turned off the tank valve, took the regulator off and slowly turned the tank valve back on. Nothing. 
The cylinder is heavy and I bought it as full and it did show the 1000PSI on the high pressure side when I first hooked it up. has filled 3 corny kegs to 10PSI and thats it so I know the cylinder isn't empty
Any ideas?


----------



## phildo (20/3/18)

Is it iced up? could be a stuck valve


----------



## pirateagenda (20/3/18)

its not overly cold. 

and if it was iced up wouldn't it be stuck on open?


----------



## Andy_27 (20/3/18)

Line tap closed?


----------



## phildo (20/3/18)

Is there no flow at all? What kind of cylinder is it? I'm thinking that it's a stuck valve


----------



## pirateagenda (20/3/18)

no flow at all, even with the reg off. 

it comes from a shop that rhymes with Leg Ling


----------



## phildo (20/3/18)

Yep I don't have much luck with them


----------



## phildo (20/3/18)

I would say that the value head is faulty is the tap in good nick?


----------



## phildo (20/3/18)

I'm wondering if somehow the tap isn't acting on the valve


----------



## pirateagenda (20/3/18)

the tap seems ok. it turns both ways no worries, and it was working momentarily. The thing is that it was open when it stopped working, so is there some kind of emergency shut off in them if the main valve goes or something?


----------



## phildo (20/3/18)

Unsure, I know that there are valves that will shut off gas in the event of sudden pressure loss but I would only expect to see that with flammable gas. Have you got some scales to weigh the cylinder?


----------



## phildo (20/3/18)

My money is on a faulty valve


----------



## pirateagenda (20/3/18)

yep its 20KG for a 6kg cylinder.

And the high pressure gauge went from near 1000 to empty within a minute without any gas rushing out


----------



## pirateagenda (20/3/18)

i'd say you're right. fricken annoying on a brand new cylinder (especially because i've got 60L of IPA awaiting transfer to cornies for the last week)


----------



## Maheel (20/3/18)

for what it's worth i had a MKOL bottle where a valve failed 

it was leaking in the off position after 1 days use 

Craftbrewer swapped it for another no drama


----------



## phildo (20/3/18)

Are you near k**k***? They should be happy to swap it out for you. All of my experiences have been pretty bad with them but they have always made good.


----------



## MHB (21/3/18)

Odds on , its empty. If you hold it horizontal and tilt it back and forward if there is liquid CO2 in it you should feel/hear it sloshing back and forward.
With some of the early KK bottles there were some real quality concerns, had some that were full of swarf (metal from cutting the thread), cutting oil/wax... not to mention all the non functional residual pressure devices (different issue)

The valve could be non functional, the internals could be blocked with crap, but odd are its empty.
You could try very carefully loosening the cover on the burst disk, just to see if there is pressure there, just think very carefully first, Loosen don't remove, if you do there is no way to stop all the gas coming out at full pressure, odds are the disk cover will take off like a bullet and the bottle will go the other way, you don't want to be in front of either - nor the 6kg or so of freezing CO2.

Mark


----------



## DU99 (21/3/18)

ever thought of taking off the regulator and cracking the valve..open/close..to see if gas available


----------



## wynnum1 (21/3/18)

Know someone who had a welding gas cylinder had the same problem they took back and when dropped on concrete the gas started coming out is there anyway that they can be blocked.


----------



## pirateagenda (21/3/18)

Problem solved, KK got back to me this morning with the solution.

They are actually shipped with a brass safety valve screwed into the stem that needs to be removed. when you look in the end it looks like its meant to be there, but there is a brass valve with a hex head. 

Feel slightly stupid but glad it was so simple. 

So now gas is full and working, my dip tubes are blocked with hop flowers ...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/3/18)

Well at least a lot of other folk will also know now.


----------



## MHB (21/3/18)

pirateagenda said:


> Problem solved, KK got back to me this morning with the solution.
> 
> *They are actually shipped with a brass safety valve screwed into the stem that needs to be removed*. when you look in the end it looks like its meant to be there, but there is a brass valve with a hex head.
> 
> ...


Crap - see non functional residual pressure valve.
Mark


----------



## pirateagenda (21/3/18)

MHB said:


> Crap - see non functional residual pressure valve.
> Mark


So its meant to be there but is stuffing up so they told me to remove it? Haha


----------



## MHB (21/3/18)

It is there so that the bottle never gets completely empty, keeping Oxygen and moisture out of the bottle so it doesn't rust.
If you have a steel bottle it needs testing every 5 years, with a working residual pressure valve, it is a 10 year test cycle like an Aluminium bottle.
Don't worry I handed a Worksafe (whatever they were called that year) inspector a bag with 1.5kg of faulty brass RP valves. Personally I think the Al bottles are way better quality and value, I have a 4.5kg MKOL bottle that is up for testing soon, I'm confident it will pass, cant say that about a lot of the 10 year old steel kegs I have seen.
I'm surprised Worksafe hasn't had someone in court yet, faulty safety devices are pretty serious, but they really only deal with sales to industry, or after someone gets hurt (then it gets hilarious...)
Mark


----------



## find_another_slave (13/7/18)

Speaking of getting hurt, as an FYI, you may wish to refer to this Kegland resource if you want to minimise the chances of a (literal) bullet to the head.

http://www.kegland.com.au/magento/m...lve RPV Adjustment Home Brew Gas Cylinder.pdf

A friend had a no flow issue, didn't know to release the pressure (and couldn't have anyway, as it was done up too tight). 

RPV removal was...interesting. 

Apparently following the directions in the link has completely resolved the RPV flow issue.


----------



## MHB (13/7/18)

Their braver than me, if you are selling a product with a known fault you are obligated to fix it, if someone gets hurt they will go a row.
Legally its like selling a new car, with a website link to how to fix the brakes - because we know we sell new cars with faulty brakes and you might need to fix them - FFS.
Mark


----------



## Freaksta (14/7/18)

Seems to be a common issue on the Keg King bottles.

I also brought a Keg Land one, but havent used that yet.


----------



## Tspark (9/8/18)

Just had the same issue. Pulled out the extra valve. It shot across my shed nicely but now back on the gas..
Will reinstall the RPV tomorrow and adjust as per Keg Land PDF


----------



## hooper80 (12/8/18)

There is a small flat head screw in the middle of the valve, use it to release the pressure before removing the valve


----------



## Crimson-Brewer (12/8/18)

Your Rpv is too too tight. Just push a pin slowly into the hex bit in your cylinder to release the pressure. Then half turn back the Rpv valve. It will flow after.


----------



## Neil Buttriss (20/8/18)

Great you found the solution, I had the same problem worked a bit then after putting it in the keezer she wouldn'd push gas out I thought it got to cold, I just undone that valve a bit and got the gas flowing then turned the top tap off and hooked up my regulator and left it out of the keezer. The brass bit is still in there but the gas is going nicely.


----------



## Holden4th (20/8/18)

That's interesting. Last year I bought a kegerator system from someone who had been given it as a present. Everything worked except the gas bottle. I took it to get filled up but they couldn't fill it. It had never been usewd before. Looking at where I attach the screw in gas line, I can see right through to the vertical stem attached to the top wheel that I use to turn the gas on and off. This wheel just rotates easily and does not do anything. it just rotates. At the top of the wheel is a six sided nut that you can move with a shifting spanner and this is different to the gas bottle I've currently got. The system was imported from the US The questions are:

Do I need a PRV that screws into the gas outlet?


----------



## Thomas Wood (24/8/18)

Just hooked up new reg to new full gas bottle, manifold and some tubes/gas connects. Everything worked well and fixed a leak (loose hex nut on the gas bottle). 
However after I connected one of my disconnects to my full kegs the High Pressure gauge dropped to ~250 and won't budge. 

I have tried disconnecting again, releasing pressure, changing pressure, etc.
What could the issue be and how would I fix? Gas is flowing fine, and I can hear it going into the keg. The gas bottle is still heavy as well.


----------



## Neil Buttriss (24/8/18)

I weighed mine before I put it on and it was about 11.2 kilos. My high pressure reads about 500 I wouldn't worry to much as at least it has gas in it and you don't really go off the HP gauge for exactly how full it is. If your worried grab it and weigh it it should have the empty bottle weight on it so just see what it is.


----------



## Thomas Wood (24/8/18)

Neil Buttriss said:


> I weighed mine before I put it on and it was about 11.2 kilos. My high pressure reads about 500 I wouldn't worry to much as at least it has gas in it and you don't really go off the HP gauge for exactly how full it is. If your worried grab it and weigh it it should have the empty bottle weight on it so just see what it is.


Yeh it weighed around 10.5kg last night. I'll weigh it tonight and see how it's looking and if it's more than 10kg, happy days. Cheers


----------

